# Dr. Oz how to save a life-what would you do different?



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/could-you-save-life


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

I would have had them quit smoking 15 years earlier.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

oh, and i am referring to the second time through, not the first when the women is panicking.


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 9, 2009)

her chest compressions in that first runthrough are AWESOME.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> her chest compressions in that first runthrough are AWESOME.



when her hand slips and she is compressing his navel?


----------



## Smash (Dec 9, 2009)

*I'm going to thow up.*

Nitrates for asystole!  Why did I not think of that before?  Thanks Dr Oz!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Smash said:


> Nitrates for asystole!  Why did I not think of that before?  Thanks Dr Oz!!!



thank you smash! and most people pass out in the bathroom because it is the morning? and put aspirin and nitro under a unconscious dudes tongue?


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> and most people pass out in the bathroom because it is the morning?



Of course! But that's cool, because they totally wake up when you start CPR. On the off chance that they don't, the ambulance will show up and shock them out of asystole...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Of course! But that's cool, because they totally wake up when you start CPR. On the off chance that they don't, the ambulance will show up and shock them out of asystole...



huh? who knew? i though "camode codes" came from stimulation of the vagal nerve as elder pt. strain to pass a stool. 

And yeah..... shock them out of _asystole_


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> And yeah..... shock them out of _asystole_



Doncha know, that's how we usually bring them back...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Doncha know, that's how we usually bring them back...



I must not of recieved the new guidelines yet:sad:


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I must not of recieved the new guidelines yet:sad:



Don't worry, you'll learn all this when EMS starts requiring college degrees.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Don't worry, you'll learn all this when EMS starts requiring college degrees.



i guess i will never learn thenh34r:


----------



## Smash (Dec 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Don't worry, you'll learn all this when EMS starts requiring college degrees.



I wish Dr Oz was my medical director, that would be cool.  We could all be on TV helping kill people!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Smash said:


> I wish Dr Oz was my medical director, that would be cool.  We could all be on TV helping kill people!



wow! smash. that made my morning. oz as a medical director:unsure:


----------



## Melclin (Dec 9, 2009)

I love this. It's like 'the price is right for medicine' when she comes running down with the lights flashing and everyone waving in the air. Golden.

You reckon I could get CME credits from watching his videos? I've been pushing uni to give me credit for all the scrubs I watch, but this is a whole new thing.

And when people peg out, giant ECG readouts appear in front of you so that you can tell the dispatcher that they are fibrillating. 

Does anybody else think he looks like the characature of Bob Hope from Family Guy?


Seaglass said:


> Don't worry, you'll learn all this when EMS starts requiring college degrees.



Oh snap!


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 9, 2009)

Melclin said:


> And when people peg out, giant ECG readouts appear in front of you so that you can tell the dispatcher that they are fibrillating.




houses in australia don't have that? geez, talk about living in the dark ages


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Melclin said:


> I love this. It's like 'the price is right for medicine' when she comes running down with the lights flashing and everyone waving in the air. Golden.
> 
> You reckon I could get CME credits from watching his videos? I've been pushing uni to give me credit for all the scrubs I watch, but this is a whole new thing.
> 
> ...



or as that lady excalimed "he's ferbilating!!"


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 9, 2009)

So, if most people go into cardiac arrest in the bathroom, why are most of my arrest patients found in the bedroom?  And, if "the paramedics" can usually shock any patient back into a rhythm, why do most of my arrest patients not get any better?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> So, if most people go into cardiac arrest in the bathroom, why are most of my arrest patients found in the bedroom?  And, if "the paramedics" can usually shock any patient back into a rhythm, why do most of my arrest patients not get any better?



beacuse we are not "America's Doctor"


----------



## skivail (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't wait to get yelled at by a spouse who saw this when I dont put ASA under his toung or shock him.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 10, 2009)

I love the "As a heart surgeon I see this all the time". It's like, no you don't. You see them in your nice sterile operating room with 20 trained professionals around.


----------



## Smash (Dec 10, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> beacuse we are not "America's Doctor"



If he is America's Doctor, how come anyone is still alive in America?


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 10, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> So, if most people go into cardiac arrest in the bathroom, why are most of my arrest patients found in the bedroom?  And, if "the paramedics" can usually shock any patient back into a rhythm, why do most of my arrest patients not get any better?



Did you remember to put ASA and Nitro under the tongue? If not then there's your problem, you're not doing it right.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 10, 2009)

it is always fun to be yelled at, threatened by family:  for not doing it the way they do it on TV.  or in the movies.


----------



## trevor1189 (Dec 10, 2009)

I like how the dispatcher says "They're on their way!" click...


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 10, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> thank you smash! and most people pass out in the bathroom because it is the morning? and put aspirin and nitro under a unconscious dudes tongue?



I had a patient once who had taken two NTG tabs for chest pain, then passed out. Her boyfriend assumed she was having a heart attack and it was getting worse, so he poured the remaining nitro tabs out of the bottle and into her mouth...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 10, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> I had a patient once who had taken two NTG tabs for chest pain, then passed out. Her boyfriend assumed she was having a heart attack and it was getting worse, so he poured the remaining nitro tabs out of the bottle and into her mouth...



way to be!


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 10, 2009)

First thing I would do differently is STOP taking ANY medical advice that is condensed down and skewed in a fad one hour show.  Good Lord, change the channel!


----------



## Madmedic780 (Dec 12, 2009)

hmmm that was a fast white coat ceremony, why didn't they have an actual professional show how its done (oz sold his soul and medical education for the show) 

( I wish my house had heart monitor walls)


----------



## daedalus (Dec 16, 2009)

niiceee. A bunch of EMTs and Paramedics criticizing a *board certified cardiothoracic surgeon* on his advice for *cardiac emergencies.*


----------



## Aidey (Dec 16, 2009)

His wife practices Reiki. Enough said.


----------



## Melclin (Dec 16, 2009)

daedalus said:


> niiceee. A bunch of EMTs and Paramedics criticizing a *board certified cardiothoracic surgeon* on his advice for *cardiac emergencies.*



You don't disagree with the way he got the message across or even the message itself?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 16, 2009)

Now we're going to start getting asystolic choking cases with imploded livers. Thanks, Dr. Oz! Maybe Dr. Phil can make them feel better about helping their spouse down Glory Road, too.  Sheesh...


----------

